# Any Illinois Plumbers want to share their opinion?



## MikeThePiper (Oct 26, 2019)

Today I had a Repipe that involved lifting and reworking some section of copper drainage. The original layout was very hard to transition into something that could be considered code compliant. I could not work above on the second floor, and basically had to make chicken **** into chicken salad so that it would fit inside of the joists without back pitching vents/drainage and keeping enough meat on the joist. 

Heel inlet 90 on its side picking up a dry vent.. am I cutting this **** out? Or do you think inspector will have a ❤. Family still using upstairs bathrooms daily..


----------



## MikeThePiper (Oct 26, 2019)

Heel inlet on side


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the heel inlet orientation is fine except the 2” is supposed to be wet. Is the other 2” that the 3x2 wye is grabbing wet? If so you could switch them. Or the 2” that’s right beside it?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

What a nightmare on Elm Street. For what you had it is a major clean up. Drilling the floor joists, are you in the mid 30% span of the member? if not you have diminished the integrity of the joist.

Is there a main stack I am missing?

Where are your cleanouts? (like someone is really going to open one up overhead.

Kudo's for using the raised bead adapters.

Hate to say it, but this is a case for leaving the system running under the joists and tell them to suck it up and put a soffit or drop ceiling back. Would have been a much cleaner job. Great job of making your own puzzle pieces fit.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

talk about getting 10 pounds of schit in a 5 pound bag....if you wanted you could have sistered the floor joists before re-piping to add some support, but that could have made some of the fittings not fit...we cant use those heal 90s so the one you used I would have had to make fit a y in the middle bay...just charge enough for the aggravation of doing it...


----------



## MikeThePiper (Oct 26, 2019)

GAN said:


> What a nightmare on Elm Street. For what you had it is a major clean up. Drilling the floor joists, are you in the mid 30% span of the member? if not you have diminished the integrity of the joist.
> 
> Is there a main stack I am missing?
> 
> ...


The main stack may or may not be visible but it’s basically dropping down into the joist with a 90, kind of looks like a w.c.

The main stack follows through the joists and drops into basement. The cleanout is on a combo below and once again like 2’ from floor on vertical stack. 

I tried to argue my case with the contractor but he was all in. I mentioned the joists, and 4” holes to fit a 3” hub etc etc, he confirmed everything with an “architect”. If the inspector fails, we will have to rip upstairs out. 

Honestly, I must have done something horrible in my past life to have gotten this job 😂


----------

